# Recommended Probiotics



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Any recommendations for good probiotics that are perhaps a little cheaper than fortiflora? Plus, here you can only get fortiflora via prescription from a vet so it's really not cost effective to pay a vet exam fee every time we need more.

Thanks!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Have you checked Amazon.com for Forti-Flora? That's where I get it from, or I price match with my vet using the best price on Amazon. 

I asked our vet this same question and she encouraged me to stick with the Forti-Flora because not all the probiotics marketed for dogs (and people) have the live cultures. I didn't pursue it any further but I am curious about what others use.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Did you ask your vet where you can get it cheaper. Mine tells me if online is cheaper than buying from her.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

We use Dogzymes Digestive Enhancer from Nature's Farmacy, on the recommendation of several members here. 
I think I pay something like $13 for the 8oz tub and it lasts for _months_.

I don't know if it has the live cultures, though.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I really like the Nzymes brand. Pet Supply House carries it in Canada.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Another good one is by the Wholistic Pet Holistic canine, feline supplement, holistic equine supplement. Called the DigestAll Plus


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Petfooddirect.com has it for $ 16.99 for 30. Google FortiFlora to find other online sources.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have the Digestive Enhancer, Dogzymes from Nature's Farmacy. I just got them last week, Gibbs was having some loose stool. Presto! Normal after a week on the probiotics. I'm pleased with everything but the cost for shipping. You can buy them at dog shows, but nothing was local enough for me. There is a list on their website of upcoming shows.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Will look at all the options you gave. Just picked up a smallish container of NaturVet "Enzymes and Probiotics" for the time being at the local pet supply store. Fortiflora from the vet here is $30 for 30 which is a lot. Can order it through Amazon and have it shipped to our postbox across the boarder if the other probiotics don't work, but I'm glad you guys have given me suggestions. Really know little about this stuff...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

jackie_hubert said:


> Thanks everyone! Will look at all the options you gave. Just picked up a smallish container of NaturVet "Enzymes and Probiotics" for the time being at the local pet supply store. Fortiflora from the vet here is $30 for 30 which is a lot. Can order it through Amazon and have it shipped to our postbox across the boarder if the other probiotics don't work, but I'm glad you guys have given me suggestions. Really know little about this stuff...


Just make sure whatever you choose has a guaranteed amount of live active cultures in it. I have a feeling/suspicion (nothing I can prove) that some of the cheaper ones may not have the right amounts or strains that are recommended. I wish the labeling on these products was more detailed so we could make good comparisons between products. I have this same complaint with the human ones too.


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

I buy Molly's probiotics from Nature's Farmacy. It's the Dogzymes. They have a "Max" formula now, but this is not on the site yet. I got this after speaking directly w/ their nutrition consultant--it's brand new. Here's a link to their site:
Nature's Farmacy - Store - Product Details


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

jackie_hubert said:


> Thanks everyone! Will look at all the options you gave. Just picked up a smallish container of NaturVet "Enzymes and Probiotics" for the time being at the local pet supply store. Fortiflora from the vet here is $30 for 30 which is a lot. Can order it through Amazon and have it shipped to our postbox across the boarder if the other probiotics don't work, but I'm glad you guys have given me suggestions. Really know little about this stuff...


I'm in the same area as you. I know this is an old post but maybe you'd see it! 
What pet store did you find it this?


----------



## nancyQ (Sep 25, 2013)

This is where I order my Forti Flora without a prescription. The pharmacy is Canada based as well Buy Fortiflora Canine 1g online | Fortiflora Canine side effects and drug information


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I add 2 tbsp Kefir (found in the organic food section in our grocery store) It's inexpensive for a months supply (I think about $5.00 for a 950 ml bottle) and, along with the benefits of a super probiotic, it's very nutritious


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Kefir is a great probiotic supplement!

I like Swanson's Dr. Stephen Langer's Ultimate 16 Strain Probiotic with FOS and their Soil Based Organisms.

I use Mercola's Digestive Enzyme and Annamaet Endure for bone/joints.


----------



## Godlova (Oct 2, 2014)

I would DEFINITLY recommend NOVAnimal probiotics, you can buy them online or in one of their vendors and they are great. I fed them to my golden during his antibiotic treatment and after (but in a smaller dosage) because I thought they were so effective.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone using Mercola's probiotics ?
14 beneficial bacterial strains
58 billion beneficial bacteria in every serving 
Pet Probiotics | Probiotics for Dogs & Cats


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

T&T said:


> Anyone using Mercola's probiotics ?
> 14 beneficial bacterial strains
> 58 billion beneficial bacteria in every serving
> Pet Probiotics | Probiotics for Dogs & Cats


 Yes, we've been giving it to Summit for a few weeks. We can't see that it's changing anything. As long as he doesn't scavenge on walks, he's fine, but if he does eat something from the ground, he still gets soft stools.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Yes, we've been giving it to Summit for a few weeks. We can't see that it's changing anything. As long as he doesn't scavenge on walks, he's fine, but if he does eat something from the ground, he still gets soft stools.


Giving it a try. Ordered today @ BlackFriday special 10%  + additional 5% new customer discount  and free shipping  Also ordered their mushroom complex & coconut oil


----------

